# Whats the best way to recover from failed freebsd-update for 7.1-->8.0 release?



## osx-addict (Mar 6, 2010)

So I did a freebsd-update to move to release 8.0 from 7.1 and got to the point where the machine is to be rebooted.. I found out that something was messed up with the CCISS driver needed to read my Proliant SCSI drives (Compaq DL380 server).. What's the best way to get the machine back up and running?  Should I try to load up a new cciss driver or should I just download the 8.0 release CD's and install that way...?

IF I use the CD installation method, I'd like to leave the disk layout alone and just overlay the 8.0 files on top of the existing 7.1 and leave the rest alone.. IS that possible?  Thx!


----------



## fender0107401 (Mar 6, 2010)

I don't what is the best way, but if I were you I will reinstall.


----------



## osx-addict (Mar 6, 2010)

That's kinda the way I was also leaning.. I'm downloading the 8.0 release disc 1 as I write this. Hopefully I can get things back up and running RSN!

I'm hoping the installer won't mess with other areas (jails, home directories,etc) when doing the install.. :e


----------



## osx-addict (Mar 6, 2010)

Ok.. I'm going to start a separate thread and mark this one closed... The 8.0 release on a DL380 G3 Proliant server is not happy with the latest CCISS driver.. Ugg!


----------



## sverreh (Mar 6, 2010)

Maybe you could try the rollback command for freebsd-update? I haven't tried it, but it should bring you back to where you started.


----------



## osx-addict (Mar 6, 2010)

I can't.. My disk subsystem is DOA since the CISS driver does not function -- unless I can load up the 7.1 bootable CD and do it that way -- not sure if the bootable disk would be able to do a freebsd-upgrade or not and find stuff.. I'm assuming not..  I may have to revert back to 7.3..(or 7.1 where I was before)


----------

